# Security for my office room



## Michel1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Howdy, I am here to get some suggestions. I have a home office. But last week we had a break-in in the neighborhood. I have a lot of sensitive work related things in the room, so I am planning to install a surveillance camera there. What are the things I should ask about the surveillance system to the service provider? Are there any legal commitments in installing the system? Please help me with some useful suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Unsolicited advertising is strictly prohibited.

This is your only warning.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Another one post wonder?

"Let me join this group for free advertising." NOT! :wave:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

These people using these sites for these purposes? amaze me....like we are just gonna run out and buy their product? Duh magnified by 1000s.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

Michel1 said:


> Howdy, I am here to get some suggestions. I have a home office. But last week we had a break-in in the neighborhood. I have a lot of sensitive work related things in the room, so I am planning to install a surveillance camera there. What are the things I should ask about the surveillance system to the service provider? Are there any legal commitments in installing the system? Please help me with some useful suggestions. Thanks in advance.


If this is a commercial situation with clients info at risk, you need to sit down with a real lawyer in person who specializes in this type of law, you can call the local bar association and ask for a recommendation, and follow his instructions exactly ... getting your information or instructions on security any other way leaves you wide open to lawsuits... the last person you need to talk to is some hack selling security systems .


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Michel1 said:


> Howdy, I am here to get some suggestions. I have a home office. But last week we had a break-in in the neighborhood. I have a lot of sensitive work related things in the room, so I am planning to install a surveillance camera there. What are the things I should ask about the surveillance system to the service provider? Are there any legal commitments in installing the system? Please help me with some useful suggestions. Thanks in advance.


Took google less then a second to find, here see https://www.google.ca/search?ei=JFP...e-gws-serp..0.5.583...0i8i13i30k1.0ovrjyuyaW4 
Lol


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Office security..*



Michel1 said:


> Howdy, I am here to get some suggestions. I have a home office. But last week we had a break-in in the neighborhood. I have a lot of sensitive work related things in the room, so I am planning to install a surveillance camera there. What are the things I should ask about the surveillance system to the service provider? Are there any legal commitments in installing the system? Please help me with some useful suggestions. Thanks in advance.


You're in the wrong forum.....I doubt too many HERE are interested in "home office security." Try Google, or a local lawyer. Or just call ADT.


----------

